# New SD muzzleloader proposal



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Any-Deer Licenses Proposed For Muzzleloader-Only Season
>
> PIERRE, S.D. - Muzzleloader-only deer hunters could see the removal of
> limited-draw units, the implementation of unlimited "any antlerless deer"
> licenses and have access to "any deer" licenses.
>
> "In an effort to simplify deer licenses and increase deer harvest, a
recent
> Game, Fish and Parks Commission proposal would dissolve the limited-draw
> units for South Dakota's muzzleloader-only season and have an unlimited
> number of any antlerless deer tags available for statewide use," said
> Regional Wildlife Manager Will Morlock of Watertown. "Both single and
double
> 'any antlerless deer' licenses would be available."
>
> The proposal would also provide something muzzleloader-only hunters have
> wanted for a long time-access to 'any deer' licenses. "The commission has
> proposed that 400 "any deer" licenses, valid statewide, be available to
> residents only," Morlock said.
>
> The muzzleloader season would be open Dec. 10 through Jan. 31, 2006.
>
> Requirements and restrictions would include:
>
> * A hunter may possess only one general muzzleloading deer license.
> * Both residents and nonresidents may purchase "any antlerless deer"
> licenses.
> * Only residents are eligible to apply for muzzleloader "any deer"
> licenses.
> * From Jan. 1-31, "any deer" muzzleloader licenses would be valid
for
> antlerless deer only.
> * Receipt of a muzzleloader deer license would not affect
eligibility
> for any other deer license.
>
> To comment on the proposals, people can attend the public hearing at 2
p.m.,
> Thursday, April 7, at the Swiftel Center in Brookings, or write Game, Fish
> and Parks, 523 E. Capitol, Pierre, S.D. 57501. E-mail comments can be sent
> to <mailto:[email protected]> [email protected]. Comments must
> include full name and address.
>
> -GFP-

I've wanted the SD GFP to have "any deer" muzzleloader tags available for years. Now they're proposing to do just that and make them statewide to boot. I've been buying a Minnesota muzzleloader non-resident any deer tag for years. I'm sure my better half will be thilled with the addition of another deer tag for late season hunting.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Might have to buy that 50 cal Hawken Muzzleloader I've been wanting.

Sounds like fun.

Still waiting for the passing of the Black Powder Pheasent season 
so I use BP reloads in my Side by Side.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Why is the state only limiting it to "residents" Coming from ND it seems we get in law suits all the time over that crap. If it is good for us than it is good for your state! I do know of one way to solve this though, open the gates that keep everyone but pheasant hunters out. I just get mad that the state of MN filed lawsuits against ND telling us to open our gates when no one else wants to open theres.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The lawsuit that Minnesota filed against ND is so wrong...what are they thinking? 
I get the "Outdoor News", a weekly outdoor newspaper from Minnesota. It's has really good hunting and fishing articles, but the letters to the editor section is filled Minnesota residents with whining about SD and ND nonresident hunting issues. I think residents should have priority over non residents.
Maybe SD and ND should make a new law that nonresidents can't legally fish during the time their home state fishing seasons are closed. I'm sure that would get some attention, but probably wouldn't be very popular with bait and resort owners either. Just a few years ago Waubay was pumping out fat football sized 3 lb walleyes in the spring. Just about every other boat was from Minnesota. The lake recieved so much pressure that the GFP had to lower the walleye limit to 2.
It's interesting that SD lowered the walleye limit on the river system below Oahe to 3, but left the possesion limit at 8. Do you think that has something to do with keeping nonresidents for an extra day to get their possesion limit?


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

South Dakota fishing is open all year round (does not close).


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't even get me started on the whole Waubay thing. Back in the days where you had to park a half mile away from the dock at 7:00 in the morning... Absolutely insane! That is something I was not used to. The sad part is it still happens on many lakes to be unnamed here (incuding Waubay). I always thought it was kinda funny that people from the land of 10,000 lakes had to come to fish SD lakes. Dont get me wrong I have relatives in Minnesota who come back to fish all the time and I am not trying to start anything. I just think its funny.


----------

